# Need help with sound



## jodyj (Feb 5, 2009)

I bought a samnsung 750. the picture is great, but we can't hear the dialogue. samsung sent a tech who told us that the speakers are underneath and face down, so the tinny and muffled words are all we would ever get. he thinks samsung is going to go back to front speakers. he recommended buying a simple surround system since i told him i was a techno idiot.

is there a very basic and cheap (under $500) unit anyone could recommend? something that i could install? we can't do back wired speakers because there's no place to put the wires. all we really want is to understand what people are saying. we don't care about realistic gunshots or carchases or helicopters. 

or should we just return the samsung and buy a sony kdl 46s4100 which has front speakers?

thanks so much!


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

*Re: need help with sound*

Hi and welcome to the Shack,

You have lots of options. My recommendations are if you dont want wires run all over the place your best bet is to get a PC speaker system that also comes with a small sub. They cost about $120 for a decent set and you can simply plug them into the analog audio output of the TV.
These are $135 and would work well. Or if you dont mind waiting a few days to receive ones these available through our Shack store are about the same and under $100


----------



## jodyj (Feb 5, 2009)

*Re: need help with sound*

thanks for the quick reply. the link takes me to best buy, so im not sure what you are recommending. also, i don't understand the difference between home theater and two channel. when i said i was a techno idiot, i meant it.
do you have any opinion of the samsung vs the sony? im wondering if it wouldn't be easier to just get a tv with speakers in the front if my needs are very basic, as in just wanting to understand what they are saying. thanks.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

*Re: need help with sound*



jodyj said:


> thanks for the quick reply. the link takes me to best buy, so im not sure what you are recommending. also, i don't understand the difference between home theater and two channel. when i said i was a techno idiot, i meant it.


Best buy has the same set of speakers but they cost about $40 more.
The difference between the term Theater speakers and 2 channel is simply that the 2 channel speakers are just two speakers with a bass speaker box that sits on the floor out of sight. It will really improve the sound of your tv watching. A theater speaker system would have 5 speakers and a bass speaker but would not be wireless unless you spend a fair bit of money.


> do you have any opinion of the samsung vs the sony? im wondering if it wouldn't be easier to just get a tv with speakers in the front if my needs are very basic, as in just wanting to understand what they are saying. thanks.


either tv will work fine it depends on how much more the Sony is. If its the same then exchanging them may be your easiest option.


----------



## jodyj (Feb 5, 2009)

We are going to keep the TV, because the picture is great. So it's back to the sound. As an electronically-challenged person, will I be able to hook up the Logitech Z-2300 THX-Certified 200-Watt 2.1 Speaker System you recommend? 

Also, CNET says a downside is that it has hardwired cables -- what does that mean? 

If I hook them up, will I still be getting sound out of my TV or will it shut that sound off?

thanks so much
jodyj


----------



## jodyj (Feb 5, 2009)

a couple more questions,

would we need to buy anything else besides the Logitech Z-2300 THX-Certified 200-Watt 2.1 Speaker System? does it come ready to plug in?

also, if I have a set of computer speakers and that box (sub woofer?) from the son's computer, could I use that? it's pretty old (better than 6 years). 

thanks
jj


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

jodyj said:


> a couple more questions,
> 
> would we need to buy anything else besides the Logitech Z-2300 THX-Certified 200-Watt 2.1 Speaker System? does it come ready to plug in?


Yes, all you will need to buy is a cable like this








it is a 3.5mm stereo to two rca connectors.



> also, if I have a set of computer speakers and that box (sub woofer?) from the son's computer, could I use that? it's pretty old (better than 6 years).
> 
> thanks
> jj


You could try that first as it hooks up the same way. You will still need the adepter cable. 
Usually in the TVs menu there will be an option to turn off the internal speakers but you will have to have a look. the volume of the tv will control the volume of the external speakers if you plug them into the proper output usually labelled variable out or external line out.


----------

